# Montrose,PA-13 GSD's need fosters - for shelter



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I had the pleasure of meeting the new director of this shelter today at an adoption event. Great strides have been made at this shelter...and it is now no kill. He is very dedicated to this new mission. 

There are 13 GSD's here that were confiscated...and must be held until hearings, trial, etc... The director does not think there will be any resolution until summer or fall. He would love to see at least some of these GSD's get into foster homes (for the shelter...all expenses would be paid by the shelter) as he does know that keeping them kenneled for this length of time is going to do a number on them. We all know how badly GSD's do in shelter situations...

If anyone could help out...please contact Corey. 



PSPCA's Montrose Adoption Center
PO Box 485
Montrose, PA 18801
570-278-1228


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

btw-Corey is a behavioralist that specializes in aggression issues...so will be able to give a an accurate description of temperment. He did say they are very nice...


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohhhhh blah. 13?!?!? For 6 months plus? Tough situation all the way around. They won't do well in a shelter/kennel that length of time, but they'll likely become bonded to the foster family then moved around again. -sigh- 

Its really too bad that people in this situation don't do what is best for the animals and willingly turn them over. Good luck furbabies!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I wouldn't be worried about them in foster that long...rescues have dogs that long in foster all the time...and many times longer.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

How great to hear of a shelter that has improved and is moving in a positive direction. Kudos for the new director!
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## VinsMom (Mar 13, 2009)

Is there a link where we can view those GSDs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, there is not a link. If you are interested in fostering one while the case is in process you can call the shelter and ask for Cory.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think she was interested in seeing if any of these dogs could possibly be her missing Vinnie. It's a long shot, I know, but worth a chance...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The owners might just sign the dogs over as they will have to pay the cost of keeping the dogs in the shelter and all medical costs. This is what pushed a local breeder to sign them over to the shelter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Let's hope they do so the 13 do not have to sit in the shelter for months before being able to be adopted.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm hearing there are now pictures...I don't have them yet...but will try to get them...i hear there are some gorgeous dogs! lh's too...


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I finally got up to Montrose to check on the 13 GSDs being held due to a pending court case. The shelter is looking for temporary foster homes for them until the case is settled.

They have a new shelter building which is quite nice. But behind that is the old shelter which is damp, dark and awful. This is where the GSDs are being housed, warehoused actually, in 6x6 split kennels, with maybe 15 or 20 minutes a day out in a 30x30 gravel yard. The situation isn't the shelters fault....just doing the best they can. Of the 13 dogs, there are 7 still there. TWo of those cannot be fostered due to bite history. That leaves 5 and I took a senior female that is listed as 6-8 yrs old and she's every bit of that; probably 8 or has lived 6 hard years. She's a very pretty sable; dirty and stinky; very sweet; gives lots of kisses; ok with male dogs but not females. She is unspayed and has obviously had litters. She is here with us, but completely separate from my dogs; has had no training whatsoever; but you gotta love her, she's very sweet!
That leaves 4 they need help with; several of them are going kennel crazy, as you can imagine; but good with people.
Here are descriptions of 3-- Pinky, Rosie & Friday. The fourth ....a noname Female I wasn't able to get her out to get a pix and the kennels are dark like a cave...too dark to even get a pix.
PINKY----Female; unspayed; listed as 8yrs old; black & tan; very sweet; let me handle her all over; doesn't like female dogs; probably OK with males.
ROSIE--Female; unspayed; about 5yrs old; Long Haired B&T; very scared of strangers; not aggressive but very wary and could be snappish if approached too quickly; does not get along w/females; males probably oK
FRIDAY--Male; un-neutered; about 3yrs old; a large gorgeous sable; very friendly; TONS of energy; he's a clown and loves his ball and stands in his kennel with his metal dish in his mouth; long & tall boy; with his paws up on his kennel fencing he's well over my height 5'5"; would be a beautiful boy with some grooming; very strong and active; I think he was OK with other dogs; great potential.
NO-Name Female---Unspayed; 3-5yrs; kennel crazy; going nuts barking; would have to be evaluated further to see how she is with other dogs and strangers; does not make a good impression in her kennel; but these dogs are in their kennels for 23& 1/2 hrs a day....no wonder they act like that.
I will post pictures of Pinky, Rosie and Friday as soon as I can get them up.

Montrose is NW of Scranton, Pa. If you know of anyone that could foster, they can contact me or the shelter. These dogs need fostering until the courtcase is settled and then can be placed for adoption by the shelter.
Montrose Adoption Center PSPCA
570-278-1228 ask for Linda


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Pinky:

















Rosie:

















Friday:


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

is there any update on the court case? I know a person who took on of the males and has fallen in love. I'm unable to locate anything under pet-abuse.com


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Phila SPCA called me the day that they were going to court to get some additional info. They were going to call me back if they lost the case and I haven't heard anything. I'll check with my SPCA contact.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was just thinking of this group yesterday. Thanks for looking into this CampPappy!


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

I guess all great minds think alike.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm told they "won on some counts, lost on others" 
My SPCA contact will email me when it all gets sorted out. I'm praying they get all the dogs.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

I was just sent this article
Story from The Times-Tribune: Susquehanna County woman found guilty on 22 counts of animal cruelty


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the Phila Humane Law Officer who is handling this case. She had filed 78 Citations against this woman for Neglect, Unsanitary Conditions and Lack of Veterinary Care. She said the pictures of the living conditions brought people to tears, they were so bad.
The judge has found the woman, Jeanne Knapp (it's public record) guilty on all 22 counts of neglect and not-guilty on the counts of Unsanitary Conditions and Lack of Veterinary Care. This is in spite of one dog (nongsd) that had to be euthanized after seizure due to it's terrible health and lack of veterinary care. Fines of $250,000 have been reduced to under $50,000.
In spite of the Guilty decision on 22 counts of Neglect.....THE JUDGE HAS AWARDED HER 3 DOGS BACK.....AND THE REST OF THE DOGS (small dogs and all the shepherds) AWARDED TO HER DAUGHTER WHO LIVES IN NY STATE. UN-FREAKING BELIEVABLE!!! The judge did not investigate or do any due-diligence in investigating the daughter. The Phila Humane Law Officer is working frantically to find info on the daughter that would show her ennvironment unsuitable for these dogs, or her inability to care for them properly.
There are foster families who are devestated at this news....and wish to adopt these great Shepherds. There is the possibility of establishing a fund if this daughter resorts to selling them, so the fosters could keep them. But they're afraid that she will want them out of spite.
We are asking ALL of you who care....to email Gov. Ed Rendell....who is a dog lover and has pushed the Puppy Mill Laws...and show your outrage at the decisions of this judge. Governor's Web Site click on Contact

The judge handling the case is Judge Kenneth Seamens of Susquehanna County and the case is against Jeanne Knapp (see article referenced in above post)
Please reference the above details in your email to Gov. Rendell
*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE email Gov. Rendell*.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Any chance that the SPCA can appeal the decision?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

They have 30 days to appeal and they are working on it. Right now they have very little info to use to try to appeal the judges decision. This is one reason we're asking EVERYONE....PLEASE write to Gov. Ed Rendell and ask him to personally investigate this case. www.*governor*.state.pa.us


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh my gosh, I will be sending my e-mail to the Gov. I sure hope that one e-mail will count.


----------



## Iluvmydog (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

This is just sick in so many ways!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Vat, take everything that this person is saying with a grain of salt. I don't know that much about the trial but I do know they have some facts messed up. They joined this forum for the sole purpose to comment on this thread and call Camp Pappy names. I know Camp Pappy, she's a good person and a great rescuer. I am assuming by the pictures and "facts" this woman has presented that it is the person accused of cruelty in this case. JMO.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Iluvmydog, you have apparently come here with an ax to grind, blog posts copied and pasted from a blog about dogs in Los Angeles that you present as fact, and are getting close to making personal attacks against another board member (or maybe you are - I will have the other mod/Admin review). 

You are using terms (rescue, foster) which apparently only you have the proper definitions for. I understand that people do use these words in different ways, and they do mean different things to different people so it is very confusing to try to figure out what you mean. 

But welcome to the board and I hope you find other things to do than to try to incite conflict, which is definitely not what this board is for.

ETA - I am very pleased and appreciate that the other board members are not taking the bait and not posting on this thread or any others, thank you, and hope that this will be the last on this one as well.


----------



## Iluvmydog (Sep 12, 2010)

OH, I see HOW this works!!!!


----------



## Iluvmydog (Sep 12, 2010)

The dogs were ordered returned home. No need for further discussion on them. They are not needy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So all dogs are back in their homes? 

Topic closed, thanks. :apple:


----------

